# Fertility testing after 2 second trimester losses



## Hunneytot

I am curious if anyone could give me any insight pertaining to fertility testing. I am sure this isnt the right area to ask, and if anyone has seen forums on this I would love to be pointed in the right direction. I have had two second trimester losses in the last year and a half. I personally dont *think* (obviously I am no professional) they were caused by the same thing and now I am going in for testing next month. I am just wondering what they test for and what kind of testing they do. I lost my first baby at 16 weeks on May 23, 2011 and bleed the whole pregnancy. I lost my second at 20 weeks on August 14, 2012 due to pPROM at 18w4d. There was no bleeding or any problems until my water broke. Anything anyone can tell me about testing would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vsheff2984

I am so sorry for your losses. I too have had two second trimester losses. I can tell you what testing they did on me. We were pretty sure my first loss was due to an incompetant cervix, (I went into labor at 18 weeks after painless dialation). When I got pregnant with twins in March of this year they did some testing on me to be sure we knew what we were dealing with. They ran tons of blood tests to check for abnormalities in my blood that would have caused the placenta to loose blood supply. They did a cardiac workup to make sure it wasn't issues with my blood pressure of heart. They followed my cervix with biweekly vaginal ultrasounds. They also did bloodwork to rule out antibody disorders like lupus. Everything was negative. However at my last cervical ultrasound my cervix was only .22 mm. They sent me home on strict bedrest. I went into labor 4 days later at 20 weeks one day. Hope this is of some help. Good luck!


----------



## Hunneytot

Thank you for sharing your experience. I am also sorry for your losses. It is so hard to overcome the pain of losing a baby. Did they do any testing before you became pregnant again? Or are they planning to? I am so afraid to become pregnant without knowing an answer or cause. I dont think I could handle another loss. I just wish they could figure everything out and "fix" me so I could carry a baby longer.


----------



## vsheff2984

They did not do any tests prior to my second pregnancy. There are no plans that I know of at this point to do any more before we try again if we decide to do so. They did run pathology on the twins placentas this time and all was normal. They are certain my cervix is the problem. Should we get pregnant again they will sew my cervix closed at 14 weeks and then put me on modified bedrest for the remainder of the pregnancy. I go back to my fertility doctor on the 10th of this month. He may have some testing he wishes to do but we will have to wait and see what he says.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Hiya hun, I dont have any advice. I didnt want to read and run. Big hugs x x x


----------



## Imalia

We've had four back to back losses, one of which was at 20 weeks, and at the time we were told it wasn't significant because the losses had been different (2 early miscarriages, one ectopic and one second trimester loss). However, that was two years ago and we haven't conceived since so we're undergoing fertility treatment. Now it is significant and our treatment is on hold while the recurring losses are looked in to. I don't know if this is the same type of thing that you're going through, but we've had to have chromosome testing, and tests for auto-immune dieases, and clotting disorder, including a TEG test. Apart from one ultrasound, it's pretty much all been blood tests.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi first of all i am so sorry for your losses. There is a big difference within the NHS (if in UK) between fertility testing and recurrent miscarriage testing.

I had both simply because my ovulation was all over the place, my age and also my luteul phase.

I also had recurrent miscarrige testing because of 6 recurrent losses.

Fertility involved, sperm analysis, ovary test/xrays drilling etc. I ended up with Clomid to ensure ovulation and a long luteul phase 

RMC testing involved all the blood tests, chromosome testing etc. 

Feel free to PM me if you need any info xxx


----------



## Hunneytot

Thanks ladies! That is exactly what I was wondering, what type of testing and what they will do to me :) As much as I hate needles, and getting blood taken, that is WAY easier than anything evasive. I am so sorry for all of your losses :( Its supposed to get easier, but I dont think it is. I find it interesting that they check fertility. I wondered a lot about that because I have PCOS but have been able to become pregnant twice. The first time I just got really lucky and the second I was put on Metformin because I dont ovulate.


----------

